# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Plaster or Asbestos

## EelsMan

Hi all, 
New to this and have what is probably a basic question, but need some help.  I have just bought an old house (1950's) and want to start some reno's in the bathroom.  I am failry certain the walls and ceiling are the old plaster type reinforced with horse hair (or similar), but was wondering if there is anything on the back of the sheet that will identify it as plaster for sure?  The laundry and toilet are clad with old fibro (visible fixings and cover strips at joins) and the remainder of the house is plaster and I would presume the bathroom is the same, but want to be certain!  There is a large cornice in the bathroom and the ceiling sheet appears to sit on top of this. 
Any help / comment is appreciated. 
Cheers

----------


## masterplasterer

Hi EelsMan 
The fibro in the toilet/laundry will more than likely contain asbestos. Fibrous plaster has the "horse Hair" normally visible from the back.
Go The Mighty EELS!!!

----------

